# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Uvjerenje iz Očevidnika o osobama lišenim roditeljske skrbi - molim pomoć

## argonaut

pozdrav, muž i ja smo krenuli u postupak posvajanja djeteta, još uvijek skupljamo papire.. naš CZSS traži da odmah predamo sve papire: uvjerenje o nekažnjavanju, o nekretnini, plaće itd. i sve to ok, ali nismo iz Zagreba, a na stranici Ministarstva pravosuđa - koje nam treba izdati uvjerenje iz Očevidnika nema dodatnih uputa kako doći do te potvrde.. poslala sam više mailova na sve email adrese na stranici, ali nema odgovora..molim da me uputite kako ste vi došli do tog uvjerenja??

----------


## Jelena

https://pravosudje.gov.hr/o-ministar...ske-skrbi/7205

Mi smo vadili u Ilici 207 i tamo je najveća gužva. Tamo su nam rekli da se može sad i na drugim lokacijama to nabaviti, ali ja ne znam gdje.

----------


## Jelena

Malo sam brzopleto pročitala tvoj post. Trebate to na Općinskom sudu u mjestu prebivališta onda izvaditi. U Ilici 207 je Općinski kazneni sud. Prisjetila sam se što nam je žena u Ilici govorila - može se i u Općinskom sudu u Novom Zagrebu izvaditi. Gospođa u Ilici je tvrdila da ja mogu i u Gospiću podignuti, ono nije bitno ni gdje živiš ni gdje si rođen.

----------


## argonaut

Mjesto prebivališta nam je Beli Manastir i tamo su nam na Općinskom sudu rekli da oni o tome uvjerenju ne znaju ništa..i da to moramo u Zagrebu, a to nam nije baš blizu, pitanje je je li netko to dobio putem pošte ili emaila.. i postoji li način da dobijemo potvrdu bez odlaska u Zagreb??

----------


## DeDada

Sad se više ne sjećam baš najbolje kako smo to mi rješavali jer nas to nisu tražili za dobivanje podobnosti već kad smo trebali dobiti maloga, a onda nismo baš bili pri sebi. Uglavnom na općinskom ili županijskom je to išlo, iako se ne sjećam baš da smo mi nešto hodali već su nam to riješili iz centra. Isto tako i potvrdu da nismo osuđivani za kazneno djelo, jedino smo otišli u ZG predati požurnicu jer se samo to čekalo. Ovaj drugi papir mi nismo smjeli uzeti u ruke već je išlo poštom.

----------


## Truljo

Bog, mi smo to obavili na sudu u Zadru, djelatnice nisu bile baš upoznate s tim jer je to rijedak slučaj da se traži u svrhu posvojenja. Nisam više siguran koji je bio sud (opčinski ili županijski), ali iz czss su nas uputile na koji moramo ići. Sječam se da su na sudu komentirale da moraju pokrenuti neki postupak ali papir je bio gotov za dan-dva.

----------


## argonaut

Hvala, pokušat ću ponovno na sudu.. a i ponovno pitati u centru..

----------


## argonaut

I evo, nakon više puta pisanja Ministarstvu i na forumu, dobili službeni odgovor od Ministarstva, poslali nam zahtjev putem emaila, to popunilo, i dobijemo potvrde na kućnu adresu..konačno

----------

